# Length of time you can leave puppy alone/in crate (working, etc)



## AMaeB (Dec 10, 2010)

I will be bringing my GSD pup home in 2 weeks and she will be 9 1/2 weeks. Luckily we (my bf and I) are getting her while my boyfriend is on break from school so the first 2-3 weeks she won't be alone as much but I work and am gone from 6-8 hours at a time for it. I don't have anyone to come let her out or play with her while I am gone and my boyfriend lives an hour away (finishing his last semester of college, yay! ) and we will be trading her off during the week (I get her for a week or two, then switch and we are together most weekends). I'm already feeling guilty for leaving her and it hasn't even happened yet! I work 12-6 M-F and 8-12 Sat (with no time for a lunch break/go home to let her out) and bartend ever other weekend on Sun for 8 hours straight (so 6 hours or so is generally the longest I plan on leaving her alone while she is so young but 8 hours once in awhile). Is 6-8 hours too long to leave her alone or am I being a crazy mother hen?


----------



## Franksmom (Oct 13, 2010)

So she will be about 12 weeks by the time she has to stay 6-8 hours in her crate. 
Thats about the same amount of time my pup spent in his crate during the week, when he was that age, he did fine, I did make sure that other then the time I had to be away he was out of his crate and doing things with our family. Lots of exercise and training. He's 7 months now and knows the routine, in the morning as well as my other 2 dogs. He never balks at going into his crate when I leave for work, he just goes to it, stands and waites for me to shut the door.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

You may notice a bit of increased behavior problems and potty training problems with trading her off between houses. Dogs learn best when there is consistancy. If that's what you have to do it's what you have to do, but cut her some slack and remember that lack of consistancy is very confusing to a young puppy.


----------



## Lesley1905 (Aug 25, 2010)

Make sure she gets exercised well! If I know Brody is going to be in his cage for a little while I take him for a nice long walk or a good tennis ball session. I do that about 30 min before I leave and then take him out one more time. He is 6 months and can hold it for a while but I like to make sure he is tired and comfortable with no pee or poo in him


----------



## Lugar's Humans (Dec 13, 2010)

Started to crate my GSD at 8 weeks (with collar off and approved toys) and he did fine. 6-8 hours at a time 1 or 2 times a week for work. He would have little accidents of pee and be hyper when gotten out. He no longer sleeps in the crate for bedtime so he still cries alittle when he goes in. I leave his radio and night light on, all doors closed windows drawn with a black sheet over the kennel except the door. He has a tyed washcloth, Gonuts stick, and Kong (for his size) with peanut butter in it. I have left him in the kennel for four hours with no pee. As far as the potty training, we put a cow bell hanging at the front door to ring for potty and he is doing great with it using positive treats. ring it before saying "potty" after he started to ring it for outside and treat with no potty then treats were stopped. he does great with the bell now and we can hear it where ever we are! No whining!!! Good luck with the new little one!


----------



## ZAYDA (Apr 22, 2010)

I would try to find someone who could let your puppy out for a while if you can. 6-8 is normal for working people but finding someone to help out for 6-8 weeks would help alot.


----------



## cocolola (Dec 9, 2010)

i began crating my pup when i bought her home at 7 weeks - at night - and in the day for the first week - but then i started leaving her outside with my small spoodle - i live in warm climate - have a very safe enclosed backyard where no one can enter - is this ok - or should i go back to having her crated during the day ( i only work in 4 hour blocks - so could come home and let her out quite regularly) - she is 10 weeks now - will it help with the housebraking training or is she fine outside - no holes yet or shedded washing - any thoughts??


----------



## SARAHSMITH (Sep 19, 2010)

I can come home for lunch so not sure about the hours in a crate, but would like to comment on house training. We moved after our puppy was 3 months old. He seemed like he was finally getting the potty outside thing, but forgot it all once we moved. I guess what I'm saying is I would also expect some problems potty training if he lives in 2 different places but in time it all seems to work out.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

my neighbor came in every 3 hours to let
our puppy out. you can always get a sitter
to come in and help you.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i wouldn't leave my puppy outside. my dog is 3 years old
and don't leave him outside. i think to house train (no potty inside,
don't chew the funiture, don't eat clothing, stay out of the trash, etc)
your pup needs to be inside to learn how to behave inside.

you said holes yet. can your pup dig out of the yard? can she dig
a hole under the fence?

keep your pup inside and crated.



cocolola said:


> i began crating my pup when i bought her home at 7 weeks - at night - and in the day for the first week - but then i started leaving her outside with my small spoodle - i live in warm climate - have a very safe enclosed backyard where no one can enter - is this ok - or should i go back to having her crated during the day ( i only work in 4 hour blocks - so could come home and let her out quite regularly) - she is 10 weeks now - will it help with the housebraking training or is she fine outside - no holes yet or shedded washing - any thoughts??


----------

